# Need help with food for my mollies!



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well my mollies have grown a huge appetite. They have to settle for generic fish food. I have bought the omega one algae wafers, but I failed to realize how big they are. I would have to cut it up and by then they are not interested. Any products with the same ingredients as the wafers, but will fit in my fishes mouth?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I would strongly suggest frozen brine shrimp or something along those lines.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmm brine shrimp? Okay but I am looking for a more veggie based meal. They go crazy for the wafers, but they are wayyy too big.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha they are cute little things aren't they! I'm not sure of any veggie based food for fry unfortunately, but maybe somebody else will. My gup fry (and adults for that matter) act like a pack of sharks when I put some brine shrimp in lol. You can also put some of the flakes into a plastic bag and crush it up into almost a powder and give them that. Its best to give a variety diet though.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Stick with those wafers it is good for them to have to work at it for awhile. They will scrape at algae in the wild for hours.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright I will be sure to pick up some brine shrimp. So when you are done with the shrimp you put them back into the freezer? Can you tell me how you feed them with it?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Personally, I got the pack of frozen (they are in cubes). I just take a cube, cut it in half or a third (depending on how many fry/adults you are feeding), and put it in a bowl with some tank water in it so it can defrost and split up. then i just dump it in the tank and watch them go crazy


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Why not break the algea wafers up ? I do that and put four small pieces around the tank so the fish don't all "trip" over each other getting at just one big wafer. And if they don't like them, switch to Hakari brand wafers, my fish go nuts for them. 

And if they still won't eat them and you want them to get some veggie foods and more varied diet, just use a liquid vitamin supplement on their flake food. 

Aquarium Fish Vitamins & Supplements: Vita-Chem Marine & Freshwater


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I use omego one flake and.brine shrimp


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright I will try cutting the wafers up and will buy some frozen brine shrimp when I go to petco. And soon ill purchase a new tank  and cycle it this time! lol thank you for the input


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

And thats a good idea CAM. I have algae wafers that came with my little tank that I was just gonna store them since I switch between the flakes and the brine. Might as well use them up!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Funny... bought those algea wafers for my Cories but other fish live them too. But none love them more than the Fancy Tailed Guppies! They eat them like it's their last meal!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Get some brine shrimp eggs from brineshrimpdirect and hatch them. Your fry will grown tons faster and the adults make quick work of the left overs. For greens, nuke some foozen peas put them in the fridg a while and cut them into 1/4 chunks. Drop 1/4 in and let it sink. The fish will do the rest.


----------

